# MRI today...WTF????



## dogsoldier (Sep 23, 2014)

Today I went for a MRI on my knee.  Why the hell do they have to stuff your entire body into that tube?  Can't they just send me in feet first and line up on the knee and not have my shoulders cramed against the side of the tube for 40 minutes?  I felt like a  human suppository. Jeez.


----------



## sityslicker (Sep 23, 2014)

human suppository lmao.

Next time hustle them for a Xanax or Ativan before doing it.


----------



## SheriV (Sep 23, 2014)

weird..I've been sent in feet first for a knee mri...

someone must have been entertained with stuffing you in the tube


----------



## BadGas (Sep 23, 2014)

Yeah..hate them too. You feel like a hot dog in a bun for sure.


----------



## Tagger (Sep 25, 2014)

Don't like being enclosed OP? Haha.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 25, 2014)

I feel cradled in a mri machine.  Maybe it's cause i can't move at all, I find them oddly relaxing.  I alway fall asleep


----------



## Riles (Sep 25, 2014)

Who did you piss off? Ive been in feet first twice for my knees, only time Ive been in head first was for my shoulder


----------



## Tagger (Sep 26, 2014)

I have never had one. Which makes me happy. Lol.


----------



## ctr10 (Sep 26, 2014)

wait until you get their bill


----------



## Tagger (Sep 26, 2014)

ctr10 said:


> wait until you get their bill


It's going to feel like your are getting fisted Lol.


----------



## Swiper (Sep 26, 2014)

I need 10 mgs of Valium and 2mgs of lorazepam before I go.  I get claustrophobic.  i tried it without but freaked out and it was an open MRI.   I dread getting them done.


----------



## CG (Sep 27, 2014)

Been loaded in feet first and head first. Next time I'll tell them I get super anxious and go for some Xanax and Percocet lol.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 27, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> Been loaded in feet first and head first. Next time I'll tell them I get super anxious and go for some Xanax and Percocet lol.



You always ask the nurse to rub one out for you.


----------



## CG (Sep 27, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> You always ask the nurse to rub one out for you.



Years ago a doc took my pulse and said it was super high, and asked if I ran there. I told her "no, but you're resting your hand on my junk" lol she blushed and quickly moved


----------



## Tagger (Sep 27, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> Years ago a doc took my pulse and said it was super high, and asked if I ran there. I told her "no, but you're resting your hand on my junk" lol she blushed and quickly moved


Lol really? Bahahaha.


----------

